# why does "links" depend on xfree-4.2.0??

## bishop

links is a text-only browser, so why does it depend on xfree-4.2.0??

----------

## delta407

One of its dependencies has one of its dependencies that depends on XFree86 4.2.0. This is due to your USE variables; if you don't want X, add "-X" to your USE setting in /etc/make.conf.

----------

## bishop

oh, ok.  Thanks.

----------

